# Light Bulb



## FFEMTMIKE (Mar 7, 2005)

Just another night in the ER. The 66 year old man comes in last night and was plastered drunk  and kept on saying (along with all the profanity) that he had a light bulb up his a$$. No one really believed the old drunk. Hours latter the man sobered up and went out for a smoke in the ambulance bay and came back in to the department and politely asked the doctor. "You know doc someone really needs to check this light bulb that is stuck in my rectum." The ER physician then ordered a abdominal x-ray and guess what?

<http://textamerica.com/user.images/27/IMG_404227/t40405051023560.jpg?i=37517.2305823>

What a naughty old man.. No wonder he had such bad abdominal pain 
Belive me it was true. The old guy was trying to get it out for 2 days and his digital extraction failed. We checked with a anascope and the rectum was all lacerated from his attempts. Finally we floated a foley catheter right behind it and used a 60cc syringe with KY to lube it up and make it easier for him to pass on his own. We then gave him some GoLightly (laxative) and let him pass it. It was a car turn signal bulb. 


Gotta luv it... My catch phrase for the night was "Theres a light at the end of the tunnel."


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 7, 2005)

How the heck did he get it up there sideways????






A similar story floated around here too about a light bulb. Maybe there's a lightbulb fettish group out there somewhere...


----------



## Summit (Mar 7, 2005)

New meaning to "screw in that lightbulb"

At least he didn't try to turn it on.


FFEMTMIKE I made your image link hot:


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2005)

OWWW


----------



## Summit (Mar 8, 2005)

How many healthcare professionals does it take to unscrew a lightbulb?

Edison is turning in his grave.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 8, 2005)

There was an episode of Scrubs with the same subject.

What would drive someone to put a lightbulb in their rectum?

That is just.. wrong. disturbing. gross. exit only. yuckers.

Bet he's glad it didn't break!  :blink:


----------



## ma2va92 (Mar 8, 2005)

maybe his boyfriend was singing ...YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE


hehehheheh

sorry it's early .. and the brain headed that way....

well if you were following him.. you knew when he was turning...

years ago we had one come to the ER with a specail toy stuck up there.. [ u know were].. well the thinking was if we could just reverse the batterys.. it would back it's self out


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 8, 2005)

> *"Theres a light at the end of the tunnel."*




 :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 8, 2005)

My mom told me about when she worked in the ER and they got a trauma victim in with a similar problem.  He had been working on his truck and it fell on him crushing his body, the medics missed it in their trauma exam but the doctor noticed something vibrating.  You guessed it... guy was working on his truck with a  :blink:  in his   .  If he had been concious I bet he would have been :unsure: .


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Mar 8 2005, 11:52 PM
> * My mom told me about when she worked in the ER and they got a trauma victim in with a similar problem.  He had been working on his truck and it fell on him crushing his body, the medics missed it in their trauma exam but the doctor noticed something vibrating.  You guessed it... guy was working on his truck with a  :blink:  in his   .  If he had been concious I bet he would have been :unsure: . *


  

That is so wrong.........................


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 9, 2005)

Holy Crap!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2005)

The really sad part about these is that none of us seem suprised that they happened.


----------



## ma2va92 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Mar 9 2005, 10:30 AM
> * The really sad part about these is that none of us seem suprised that they happened. *


 they real are no suprised events when your in this area of dealing with people 

when you think there is no way that someone could have....
they already did it

when you think .. why on earth would someone do .....
cause they knew someone else had done it

didn't you think about this before you....
ya but it was cool

have you ever...
did it bunch of times.. guess i messed up this time
will i be at the hospital long.. can't wait to try again

the real fear .....is a high % will fall into the normal everyday person


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Mar 20, 2005)

I had a similar call once..except it involved an eggplant..... :unsure: 'nuff said


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 22, 2005)

One of the Medics I ride with told me a similar story only it invloved a homosexual fella, a pain fetish, and the cleaning end of a toilet brush...  :blink:


----------

